# "Talking Stain" commercial spoof



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2008)

If you've seen the Tide "Talking Stain" commercial, you'll get a kick out of this spoof.



[video=youtube;ju4jAfg4p8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju4jAfg4p8s[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's the actual commercial for comparison....

[video=youtube;vgtfC5LBAW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgtfC5LBAW4&feature=related[/video]


----------

